# erik paulson



## jeetkunedoinosanto (Feb 4, 2010)

hes in brisbane at progressive martial arts academy


----------



## Lee Mainprize (Aug 11, 2011)

I trained with Erik Paulsen back in the day - leg lock seminar.

Saw him on the Ultimate Fighter show coaching with Brock and he's put some weight on man!


----------

